# Geotechnical Engineer in Egypt



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2008)

Good afternoon all.
At present I am going to arrive to Egypt from Ukraine. I need to find work. Search in sites does not give results. There work in sphere of entertainments and service is presented basically. Serious work is not present. There can be somebody can help? To the one who will act as the agent in the decision of this question, I promise compensation.
Thanks.


----------

